# This is Halloween - instrumental



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been searching and searching for an instrumental of Danny Elfmans original version or a similar one done by an orchestra. Found one, but was a string only version .. didn't have them oomph with the low brass. Anyone have this or know where it can be purchased?


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

See if this one works for you.

This Is Halloween (karaoke instrumental).mp3


----------



## Jared4781 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks PD .. that one will work. the other was just too bland and didn't have the 'flavor'. I am hoping Disney will release the actualy instrumental one day.


----------

